# programing the garage door opener



## hockeyfan77 (Mar 9, 2009)

Any hints on how to do this for an 09 Murano?


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

It's in the owners manual. I'm not being rude but ASIST only tells us how to troubleshoot a problem with it not set it up.


----------



## hockeyfan77 (Mar 9, 2009)

Hi
I tried the manual but it didnt respond. I will try again over the weekend.
Thanks


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

If it doesn't take it you're home system may not be compatible with the cars system. We've run into this with the bluetooth as well on some.


----------

